
How RimWorld's Code Defines Strict Gender Roles - tribe
https://www.rockpapershotgun.com/2016/11/02/rimworld-code-analysis/#more-410055
======
douche
I get that we're supposed to be outraged by this, but it almost sounds like
the algorithm was based on OkCupid or Match.com statistics, which they do
release from time to time.

I don't think there _is_ a way to simulate a mechanic like that that isn't
going to piss somebody off.

Anyway, looks like Prison Architect in space. I'll have to add it to the Steam
wishlist.

